# Dogs Dubai



## Europet (Jul 3, 2014)

I want to know the best place to buy puppies in dubai.
Please if you know, let me know.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Europet said:


> I want to know the best place to buy puppies in dubai.
> Please if you know, let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


my friend works in a rescue centre in dubai, they rescue lots of the desert dogs and find countless stray newborn puppies or pregnant strays. often they have to put down these pups on birth as their are literally barely any homes for pups in dubai. i have mislaid her contact details, will find them and put them up here later


----------



## Europet (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you for your advise


----------

